# Stuck at google logo



## loki993 (Jul 15, 2011)

I just tried to flash to the mew CM9 and I'm stuck at the google logo. I don't get the blue light to get back into recovery. I get the logo for a little bit and the the screen goes off. Any way I can get into recovery or am I SBFing?


----------



## x13thangelx (Jun 8, 2011)

Try booting into stock recovery (hold x while booting then both volume buttons) and wiping data/cache. If that doesnt work then yes, sbf'ing.


----------



## k.c.cole (Oct 19, 2011)

if I'm using jrummy's toolbox, and have set a custom boot image, is there a way to revert to stock? I would love to have a google image at boot!

Sent from my Droid2 using Tapatalk


----------



## loki993 (Jul 15, 2011)

Yep didn't work, had to SBF ohh well. No biggie


----------



## MrB206 (Nov 14, 2011)

k.c.cole said:


> if I'm using jrummy's toolbox, and have set a custom boot image, is there a way to revert to stock? I would love to have a google image at boot!


Only if you backup the image or boot animation before install. It's generally a good practice to do so whenever changing ANYTHING with RTB like fonts.


----------



## k.c.cole (Oct 19, 2011)

MrB206 said:


> Only if you backup the image or boot animation before install. It's generally a good practice to do so whenever changing ANYTHING with RTB like fonts.


Well I never had it from the initial install. I installed from a factory reset and caches wipe. Don't think I wan to sbf to get though. Is I available somewhere as a flashable zip?

Sent from my Droid2 using Tapatalk


----------



## MrB206 (Nov 14, 2011)

I'm sure you can. Have you checked all the images in rtb? I haven't checked, but I thought it had all the factory images. It has all the factory boot animations.


----------



## k.c.cole (Oct 19, 2011)

I did check. No dice.

Sent from my Droid2 using Tapatalk


----------



## salasman (Jan 23, 2012)

I received the same error. So many rom's over the last year and first time I've been stuck. ha ha! After you sbf'd, did you try cm9 once more? If not, what did you decide to do after sbf'd?

Thanks for the insights.



loki993 said:


> Yep didn't work, had to SBF ohh well. No biggie


----------

